# Scratch build balsa German Empire Luftstreitkräfte Fokker Eindecker M.5K 1916



## modifier (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome! Are the wings supports wire or thread? What scale is the pilot figure? Or did you carve him as well?


----------



## modifier (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks they are metallic like tread, ( stolen from my wife's sewing stuff) yes the pilot is also carved from balsa
They all are in different scales my balsa blocks were 12 inches and I had to build them accordingly, if I remember right this one is 1/21 scale


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Even more awesome work on the pilot then!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

These are all very cool - simple and fun!


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Thats a great looking aircraft. I often wish I had those skills. Greg


----------

